
Ask HN: What do you use to manage your professional relationships? - narak
A tool that doesn&#x27;t conform to the rigid ATS or CRM models. LinkedIn is a disaster, and most of my relationships are in email.
======
soloadventurer
I use LinkedIn. I'm not a tech guy and work in tax. Whenever I meet clients, I
add them on LinkedIn and leverage that to find more introductions. I know
LinkedIn isn't well liked in the tech space, but for global businesses doing
infrastructure development, it works exceedingly well.

For relationship management, I try to meet at least 6 clients face-to-face
every week.

------
dmux
What specifically about LinkedIn makes it a disaster in your eyes? I've
recently started using it again and found it to be immensely helpful.

------
waderyan
Despite its unpopularity on HN, I find LinkedIn to be excellent for my needs.

